# Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom



## cfabio94 (25. April 2014)

*Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe vor in ca einem halben Jahr von 6000 vodafone dsl auf 50.000 telekom dsl umzusteigen ->vectoring+iptelefonie (nur bei diesem Anbieter möglich sagt vodafone). 
Jedoch möchte ich nicht unbedingt für einen telekom speedportrouter 4-5€ im monat dafür zahlen, sondern einen einmalig kaufen (Evtl auch ein stick)
Die Frage ist Welcher  Reicht 300mbit n standard. oder doch 450mbit. 5ghz muss er nicht unbedingt können (zugang mit galaxy s4 & wenn dann desktop pc->5ghz, ansonsten 3 weitere smartphones und 1 laptop->2,4ghz 300mbit, momentan wird kein lan benutzt)
wohnung is nicht soo groß. hauptbenutzungsbereich 1eckwand insg. ca 3m entfernt. wenns geht mimo und stabile verbindung. gastzugang und bandbreitenverteilung der user wäre ganz cool, muss aber nicht. teuer soll er auch nicht sein(ca 60-70€)  wie siehts dann mit telekomsupport aus mit anderem router oder der kompatibilität 
die tplink router sind vom preis ganz ok, aber auch empfehlenswert?
Freue mich auf eure hilfe und erfahrungsberichte


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Ich würde schon auf 5ghz gehen, wenn du ne Stabile Verbindung brauchst. 2,4 ghz ist da eher Störanfälliger, wobei 5ghz bei dem budget glaube eh nicht drin sind.


----------



## milesdavis (25. April 2014)

Du kannst die Speedports der ytelekom auch einmalig zahlen!
Das musst du nur denen sagen.
Bei den monatl. 5€ sind aich Support usw. drin. Aber ich hab das auch nicht gemacht, weil ich mich genug mit der Materie auskenne und die Einrichtung selbst vorgenommen habe.

Ich hab den W724V. Der bessere 921er macht nur bei direkter Glasfaseranbinding Sinn.


----------



## K3n$! (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Schau mal hier Fritzbox 7360 eBay Kleinanzeigen
nach einer gebrauchten 7360. Preis-/Leistungstechnisch wäre das sicherlich das beste, 
was du für dein Budget bekommen kannst. Achte dort darauf, die Rechnung zu bekommen.
Bei AVM gibt es 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Hardware, soweit ich weiß. 

Bei Neukauf wird es bei dem Budget ganz eng. Da fallen nur einige, wenige Geräte hinein,
z.B. die hier:
https://geizhals.at/de/asus-dsl-n14u-90ig00z1-bm3000-a1093848.html
https://geizhals.at/de/asus-dsl-n16u-90ig0020-bm3000-a1093893.html
https://geizhals.at/de/allnet-all500vdsl2-rev-b-100529-a956727.html


Ich würde allerdings eher die gebrauchte Fritzbox nehmen 


Edit: Obwohl es auf der Geizhals Seite unter anderen Webseiten erwähnt wird,
gibt es bei der Asus Seite keinen Hinweis darauf, dass die beiden Geräte VDSL-fähig wären.


----------



## locojens (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Da würde wohl eher eine gebrauchte 7390 passen bei VDSL .


----------



## gladiator2555 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*



cfabio94 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> ich habe vor in ca einem halben Jahr von 6000 vodafone dsl auf 50.000 telekom dsl umzusteigen ->vectoring+iptelefonie (nur bei diesem Anbieter möglich sagt vodafone).
> Jedoch möchte ich nicht unbedingt für einen telekom speedportrouter 4-5€ im monat dafür zahlen, sondern einen einmalig kaufen (Evtl auch ein stick)
> ...


 
kauf dir ein FRITZ!Box 7390, habe auch 50000 VDSL. Die Box ist einfach das beste was ich bis heute benutzt habe.

AVM FRITZ!Box 7390, VoIP Router/ADSL2+ Modem (20002448)

hab mein bei Media Markt geholt, ist ja um die ecke bei mir.


----------



## criss vaughn (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*



gladiator2555 schrieb:


> kauf dir ein FRITZ!Box 7390, habe auch 50000 VDSL. Die Box ist einfach das beste was ich bis heute benutzt habe.
> 
> AVM FRITZ!Box 7390, VoIP Router/ADSL2+ Modem (20002448)
> 
> hab mein bei Media Markt geholt, ist ja um die ecke bei mir.


 
Die liegt nur leider nicht im gewünschten Preis-Range


----------



## Atothedrian (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Mal doof gefragt: Brauchst du noch n Modem integriert? Ich hab eine Box 7360 und die ist soweit ich weiß ohne Modem (EDIT: Ok habs nachgeschaut hats doch  ), brauch ich auch nicht ich hab FTTH. Bei der Telekom geh ich aber mal stark von ner Analoge Buchse aus, da wird das mit deinem Preisbereich nachezu aussichtslos willst du was ordentliches haben.

N Standard 300Mbit reichen theoretisch schon, dein Inet liefert ja maximal 50Mbit. Generell ist aber 5GHz ganz nett, da das Band meist sehr leer ist. Nur wenige nutzen dies. Wenn du viele Daten in deinem LAN hin und her schiebst kannst du dir mal pber 450Mbit Gedanken machen, sonst lohnt der Aufpreis nicht.

TP-Link hatte ich 3 Jahre und war bis zum Ende zufireden.


----------



## cfabio94 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Danke für eure schnelle hilfe. bei fritz bin ich mir unsicher, da ja manche so einen billigchip verbaut haben, die bei der übertragungsrate extrem einsacken ->7360 oder 7390 mein ich. 
wie siehts aus mit dem standard speedport vom anbieter? möchte auf der website buchen, da es dort onlinerabatt gibt und einfacher ist. kann man da auch einmalig einen kaufen, für mein budget?


----------



## cfabio94 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Mal doof gefragt: Brauchst du noch n Modem integriert? Ich hab eine Box 7360 und die ist soweit ich weiß ohne Modem (EDIT: Ok habs nachgeschaut hats doch  ), brauch ich auch nicht ich hab FTTH. Bei der Telekom geh ich aber mal stark von ner Analoge Buchse aus, da wird das mit deinem Preisbereich nachezu aussichtslos willst du was ordentliches haben.



Ich meine es sind alte Anschlüsse verbaut. ob ich neue bekomme von der telekom weiß ich nicht ;/ aber ein relativ altes telefon sollte auch noch dran.


----------



## Rayken (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Nimm eine Fritz Box, Problem ist nur günstig an eine zu kommen, mit dem Budget bekommst du wohl höchstens eine gebrauchte.

Bei 1&1 bekommste du doch auch eine 50k DSL Leitung und zudem gleich die passende Fritz Box, 
bei Wahl der 50k DSL Leitung kann man sogar derzeit noch kostenlos ein:


 *iPad mini WiFi* bzw.
*Samsung GALAXY Tab 3 10.1 WiFi + Gratis Starter-Set*
wählen bzw. 


*24 Monate 29,99€/Monat bezahlen anstatt 39,99€/Monat Preisersparnis = 240€*
Es gibt laut 1&1 auch keine Drosselung dazu gibts noch kostenlos eine SIM mit  Festnetz- und Internet-Flat 
_(Mit der 1&1 Handy-Flat & Internet surfen Sie innerhalb von  Deutschland mit bis zu 7.200 kBit/s 
und nutzen ein  Highspeed-Datenvolumen von bis zu 100 MB pro Monat (danach mit bis zu 64  kBit/s)_
_Einmalige Aktivierungsgebühr pro SIM: 9,60 €)_


Ob 1&1 Vectoring & IP-Telefonie unterstützt weiss ich nicht müßte man mal erfragen


----------



## locojens (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Das Telefon (das Alte) wird wohl das Problem werden. Ich glaube die Telekom schaltet keine Analogen Leitungen mehr (wie fast alle anderen Anbieter auch) das läuft dann über VoIP. Daher wäre ne Fritz!Box 7390 eigentlich schon OK für den Anschluss.


----------



## gladiator2555 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Die liegt nur leider nicht im gewünschten Preis-Range




ich investiere lieber gleich mehr rein als irgend ein billigen rotz zu holen der eh in ein paar Monaten im arsch ist. Aber jeder hat da eigene Einstellung dazu


----------



## Mofarocker33 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Hi,

@cfabio94
ich hatte auf meinem 1&1 Anschluss diesen Router benutzt. Inzwischen habe ich jedoch wieder die Fritz Box wieder dran, da ich bald Umziehe. 
DGND3800B

Die von dir geforderten Funktionen bietet er alle. Wlan Gastzugang, 5 GHz Wlan, Mimo Gigabit Lan, Unterstützung von Telekom sogar mit IPTV.

Gruß
DeR MoFgeRockTe


----------



## Robstar85 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

den Speedport Router muss man nicht unbedingt mieten. Den kann man auch einmalig bezahlen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding.
Nicht zu verachten ist, wenn du den Speedport w724v nimmst könntest du WLAN to go nutzen und somit kostenlos an allen Telekom Hotspots in Deutschland surfen.


----------



## Decrypter (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Die Speedport Geräte würden bei mir aufgrund der doch sehr kastrierten Firmware, die wirklich nur die rudimentärsten Einstellungen bietet, durchfallen. Fritzbox 7390 ist, naja, zumindest zwiespältig. Vom Funktionsumfang absolut top, aber von der Hardware allenfallls Mittelmaß. Sie macht an vielen Anschlüssen doch erhebliche Probleme. Insbesondere an ADSL/VDSL Anschlüssen mit Infineon Ports gibt es Probleme en masse. Dazu sollte man sich überlegen, ob man wirklich die 7390 mit allen ihren Funktionen wie S0 Bus zur Ansteuerung von ISDN Endgeräten wirklich braucht. Wird nur 1 analoges Telefon angeschlossen, reicht die 7360 völlig aus. Modemtechnisch ist sie einer 7390 sowieso haushoch überlegen und preislich sowieso.


----------



## fear.de (25. April 2014)

Mal ne kurze Frage:

Taugen die Standard o2 Router eig. was?
Hab mir heute VDSL 50Mbit/s bei o2 bestellt als Backup Leitung zu meinem 150Mbit/s KabelBW Internet und werde dementsprechend die o2 Leitung nicht oft nutzen will aber dennoch was Gescheides haben und man muss das Teil dazu nehmen, finde aber im Netz kaum brauchbares.

Hoffe das ist hier okay, geht ja in die Richtung denke bzw. hoffe das der logischerweise die 50 Mbit/s packt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Generell würde ich auch eher sagen das man mehr Taler investiert, bei wird es wohl der 7490 werden da die 20 Taler auch den Kohl nicht fett machen. 
 Leider ist das Werkszeugs kastriert und die Anbieter mit ihrem " Routerzwang " machen es einem auch nicht mehr leicht. Ich habe ja derzeitig 25k mit einem etwas älteren Speedport und bin mal gespannt ob die die Zugangsdaten noch oder wieder rausrücken, was über das Wohl und wehe des Routers entscheidet.


----------



## M4v0460 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Dr: du bekommst bei Telekom immer die Zugangsdaten wenn Du deine bisherigen verlegt hast. Bei Telekom gibt es auch kein Routerzwang. Dem Anbieter ist es völlig egal was man da anschließt, wichtig ist nur das er da funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Die Infos habe ich mittlerweile auch


----------



## M4v0460 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Passender Router für 50.000 DSL Telekom*

Arg -.- man sollte auch auf das Datum achten :-/ Sorry!


----------

